# Culpepper Outdoors Shoots



## Monster02 (Feb 17, 2014)

Culpepper Outdoors 2014 3D Archery Calendar

2014 Shoot Dates:
February 22nd Sat
March 15th Sat (Bow Fishing Tournament)
April 12th Sat
June 14th Sat
July 13th Sat
August 30th Sat (Hunting Tournament)

Money Class: $30.00
Open Money - 50yds max
Known 45 - 50yds max
***50% PAYBACK IN MONEY CLASSES***
Trophy Class: $20.00
Open Trophy- 50yds max
Hunter - Fixed pins or Sliders, no magnification, 12 inch stabilizer, 50yds max
Women Hunter- fixed pins or Sliders, no magnification, 40yds max
Young Adult- (15-17) 40yds max
Youth- (12-14) 30yds max
Traditional – Recurve or long bow, no sights - 25yds max

Trophy Class: $15.00
Eagles 8-11 25yds max (Must have parental supervision) 
Jr Eagles 7-below or free
Fun Shooters: $15.00
3-5 Shooters 1st Place Awarded, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place Awarded, 11-Infinity Shooters 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place Awarded. 
Culpepper Outdoors will have a Shooter of the Year Competition for 2014. Open Money, K-50, Open Trophy, Men’s Hunter, Women’s Hunter, Young Adult, Youth, Traditional, Eagle’s and Jr Eagles.

Shooter of the year scoring will begin at the first shoot February 22, 2014 and will end August 30, 2014.
We have 5 schedule shoots during this period. We will take the best 4 scores for a total score. Shooters must have 4 scores to be a contender.
We will pick the Top 3 in each class and have a Shoot down. Each winner will receive a shooter of the year trophy or plaque, and T-Shirt.

As different venues are still being arranged, we will post directions to our shoots ASAP.

*For more information contact Tell Lowe at (706)466-2928 or Casey Crawley at (706) 829-0288.

**** FOLLOW US ON OUR FACEBOOK PAGE CULPEPPER OUTDOORS OR GON FORUM FOR FUTURE UPDATES AND DETAILS
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Culpe...69684363086347
Culpepper Outdoors/Culpepper Ace Hardware, Evans & Thomson GA


----------



## Monster02 (Feb 17, 2014)

Feb 22 will be at the Beagle Club off of 150!


----------



## clemsongrad (Feb 17, 2014)

Coming from I-20 Exit 175,  Hwy 150 approximately 8.5 miles North past the turn to Mistletoe State Park...  will be on left.  You will pass Dozier rd on your right.

Or Coming from Pollards corner/Washington rd toward the lake - veer left onto hwy 150/Cobbham Rd.  Beagle club will be on your right 6.6 miles from Pollards Corner

Shooting times will start between 10am-2pm.  Must start by 2pm.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 17, 2014)

Known - range cards or rangefinders?


----------



## Monster02 (Feb 18, 2014)

bump!!


----------



## Monster02 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## clemsongrad (Feb 21, 2014)

ttt


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 22, 2014)

Great shoot guys


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 8, 2014)

Is the Culpepper shoot still happening this weekend ?

Let people know if you want them to come !


----------



## clemsongrad (Apr 8, 2014)

It has been cancelled...


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 8, 2014)

clemsongrad said:


> It has been cancelled...



Bummer.... volleyball is finally over, and now there are no shoots around here anymore... guess I will have to go across the state. Need to shoot a qualifier anyway...


----------



## olinprice (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you need help or just need to cancel it


----------

